# Cracked Ceramic inside Microwave



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

shub said:


> is it possible to order smooth ceramic tile, cut to size? If I can order a new piece, would the caulking need to be heat resistant?


Yes, you can find someone willing to cut one, however, some materials would not be a good idea in the microwave, as they may have impurities in them that could spark and do all sorts of strange things. Take a piece of what you have to a tile expert and ask them to duplicate what you have, if possible. Special caulking is also needed, I'm sure, yes. Sounds to me like unit replacement is still the best idea though.

DM


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

It is cheaper to purchase a newer unit, then fixing an older one. This unit is over 25 years old, and is beyond its lifespan.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

WOW! Microwaves are cheap, buy a new one and forget it.:yes:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Yes, however, a *Microwave + Oven, stacked combination* is a bit more expensive......

DM


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> Yes, however, a *Microwave + Oven, stacked combination* is a bit more expensive......


Ah-Ha! Read that and it didn't soak in. 
Well then nevermind.

I should get to work.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

If it HAD just been a microwave, sure. I got our last one "new in the box" off Craigslist for $10.00!

DM


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Go online and see if the part is still available. All you need is the make and model # and a few minutes of your time.
Ron


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Ummm.... he said he tried that already....



shub said:


> FYI, I have searched the Internet like a mad man, trying to find a used appliance identical to this one. None on ebay. The two I did find, through doing a nationwide craigslist search, were 500 miles, and 1500 miles away from me. Neither seller was interested in shipping to me.


DM


----------



## shub (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi all,

I will try to take the piece to a tile expert. That's probably a better idea than what I was imagining: ordering a piece from a website, if someone had recommended a good one.

But yes, as for just getting a new microwave, I'd love to. But because it's a microwave/oven combo, it does make it more expensive than usual.

Here's an example courtesy of the 1500 mile away seller:

http://bellingham.craigslist.org/zip/2288887461.html


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Did the guy say how much he wanted for this unit? Just curious since there was no price listed in the ad.

Photo downloaded and shown here for continuity, since that ad will not remain there long.

DM


----------



## shub (Sep 17, 2007)

The price is in the title: Free!

Thank you for being so prompt in preserving the image on the forum


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

D-OH! I didn't even see the first word! :laughing:

GREAT price, though probably not worth the 1,500 mile drive to pick it up, huh?



DM


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

DangerMouse said:


> Ummm.... he said he tried that already....
> 
> 
> 
> DM


Not a used one, a new one. A long shot at best for something that age, but I've purchased replacement parts for things older then that.
Post the make and model number of the item.
Ron


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Actually mouse, you can get a decent counter unit that is 1100 watts for around $135 now, or even cheaper, brand new in the box at the box stores. Why try to fix something that is obvious that the landlord does not care about. If he does not care about the appliances, who knows what else is wrong with the rental that has not been maintained, or does not comply with regulations, local & NEC.


----------

